# Espresso Italiano Certification



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Does anyone know what makes a particular grinder model be accredited/certified?

So, below are some examples from Mazzer / Eureka

Examples of certified grinders

- Mazzer Super Jolly / Major / Robur

- Eureka Zenith 65 / Olympus 75

Examples of non certified grinders

- Mazzer Mini / Royal

- Eureka Mignon / Zenith Club / Mythos

Source: mazzer.com / eureka.co.it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone posted a link to a PDF recently that contained the requirements.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.espressoitaliano.org/files/File/istituzionale_inei_hq_en.pdf

Pay this company some money? I'm sure my Royal came with one of the Espresso Italiano stickers on it though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've seen that document before. It does not state however how a grinder can be certified. All I can read is along the lines of "if the panel likes it, it gets the approval".


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

pessutojr said:


> I've seen that document before. It does not state however how a grinder can be certified. All I can read is along the lines of "if the panel likes it, it gets the approval".


So it's what @jeebsy said, most likely. You give them a grinder to look at and, oh hey, the hopper is full of cash! How did that happen?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

First thing to do when you get an Espresso Italiano certified machine is remove the sticker. It's a travesty of design.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Is the question just borne out of interest or do you have a particular reason for asking? Either is fine just wondering.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just out curiosity @jlarkin, as I wondered how meaningful it actually is.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> Just out curiosity @jlarkin, as I wondered how meaningful it actually is.


Do you aspire to 'Italian Espresso'?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Do you aspire to 'Italian Espresso'?


I aspire to a excellent espresso in the cup. And I certainly do not intend to follow the rules strictly by the "Italian Book" if that makes sense.

The next step in my journey is to upgrade my grinder, unfortunately I am a bit restricted on space, and the Eurekas will not fit the bill unfortunately.

For me is either the Super Jolly, the Super Caimano, the e37s or the ECM S-64, the latter being the one I favour as the retention is really low (1-2g) and its compact size, but there aren't much out there in terms of opinions or reviews thus making me a bit hesitant on that particular one. The one opinion I read about that grinder by a member of this forum was negative to the point that it was retuned back to Bella Barista shortly after delivery.

Back to the topic, I wondered whether the fact that the SJ being certified makes it a better grinder than the others in the list. By what I've been readying so far, the certification means nothing.


----------

